# Where are you guys from?



## Ninitard (Mar 3, 2016)

✿ So tell me,where are you from. I'm from Portugal~ ✿
✿ I like to know people from around the world >u< ✿​


----------



## Somnium (Mar 3, 2016)

Eastern Europe


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 3, 2016)

Arizona


----------



## Havas (Mar 3, 2016)

From the (not so) mighty Hungary


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Mar 3, 2016)

Florida.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 3, 2016)

Georgia


----------



## Imago (Mar 3, 2016)

North Carolina


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2016)

England


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ohio, Northeastern Columbus area


----------



## Astus (Mar 3, 2016)

New Jersey; wasn't there a thread like this before somewhere?


----------



## Simo (Mar 3, 2016)

Michigan, Grand Traverse County, near Lake Michigan.


----------



## TheEarl_Grey (Mar 3, 2016)

Just south of London


----------



## Fluffy Marshall (Mar 3, 2016)

The one and only Owensboro, Kentucky OuO


----------



## TheKC (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm from the freezing Michigan.


----------



## Distorted (Mar 3, 2016)

I come from Alabama, but not with a banjo on my knee thank goodness.


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Mar 3, 2016)

From Brooklyn, NY but now living in Northeastern Pennsylvania.


----------



## Tao (Mar 3, 2016)

Distorted said:


> I come from Alabama, but not with a banjo on my knee thank goodness.



Heyo, I'm from Alabama too!


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 4, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> Georgia


Yay also from Georgia! \o\


----------



## ModifiedRabbit (Mar 4, 2016)

Kentucky.... Bleh... 
I shall be in Washington state in a year or so though!


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 4, 2016)

Boring Good old South Carolina.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2016)

>>waltzes on in

>>leans over

>>whispers



>>>> earth.


----------



## Vitaly (Mar 4, 2016)

Russia


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 4, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> >>waltzes on in
> 
> >>leans over
> 
> ...


Imagine how confused the aliens would be if the first contact they had with earthlings was at a furry convention.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Mar 4, 2016)

north-west england.


----------



## Havas (Mar 4, 2016)

Sforzie said:


> Imagine how confused the aliens would be if the first contact they had with earthlings was at a furry convention.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 4, 2016)

Born in Houston, TX, USA. Raised in Mighigan


----------



## Frisco Corvinus (Mar 4, 2016)

Sforzie said:


> Imagine how confused the aliens would be if the first contact they had with earthlings was at a furry convention.


They'd probably get fired for being absolute toss at their work.

I too am from Earth.
A little speck of dirt currently known as the Netherlands.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2016)

Havas said:


>



this


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Mar 4, 2016)

'Bamians, ASSEMBLE!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2016)

ElZorroValdez said:


> 'Bamians, ASSEMBLE!


I didnt know you guys came in pieces.


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Mar 4, 2016)

We are like Voltron. The more you hook up, the better it gets.


----------



## Xevvy (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm from New Zealand. It's a looker of a place where there's always plenty going on, but it's easy to take that for granted when it's been there all your life. I long to travel the world, and probably settle somewhere new


----------



## Wes13 (Mar 5, 2016)

Washington State for me; The Land of Evergreen Trees, Starbucks, Microsoft, The Space Needle, and of course a little town of Scandinavians called Ballard.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Mar 5, 2016)

ElZorroValdez said:


> We are like Voltron. The more you hook up, the better it gets.


Ah, Red vs. Blue reference. Tucker is great. XD


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 5, 2016)

West-Central Illinois


----------



## CarbonCoal (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm from Michigan


----------



## Kajm (Mar 7, 2016)

Southern Ontario, Niagara Peninsula.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 8, 2016)

Wisconsin


----------



## glitchology (Mar 8, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> >>waltzes on in
> 
> >>leans over
> 
> ...


this


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 8, 2016)

I was born and raised in the greater Cleveland area. Us Clevelanders may not have the best city to call home, but we are nonetheless proud to be called Clevelanders.


----------



## Bidoyinn (Mar 10, 2016)

Ontario, Canada~


----------



## Anodracs (Mar 14, 2016)

Metro Detroit, Michigan.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 14, 2016)

The fuzziest state out there,
Georgia.


----------



## Puppenstein (Mar 14, 2016)

The mexico of Asia.
Philippines.


----------



## Yuko Aka (Mar 14, 2016)

It seems I'm the only Australian. :C so alone on this big ass island


----------



## Tao (Mar 14, 2016)

ElZorroValdez said:


> We are like Voltron. The more you hook up, the better it gets.



Man, so many fellow Alabamians. I didn't expect this many Alabamians to know how to operate a computer.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Mar 14, 2016)

Oklahoma City. TBH I have a love/hate relationship with the place.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 14, 2016)

Michigan in da USA


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 14, 2016)

North central Texas


----------



## *Seamonkey*~wren (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm from good ol' Wisconsin!


----------



## SheriBonBon (Mar 18, 2016)

Warsaw, Poland!


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 18, 2016)

Sacramento California


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 18, 2016)

Scotland, UK

Rip conventions ;-;


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 18, 2016)

SoCal.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 18, 2016)

Michigan~ would be amazing to find any female furries in my area xD. Non, taken furry girls are rare, and anyone other than uptight business or too gangsta for furry is rare here too.


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 18, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> Michigan~ Non, taken furry girls are rare.



In Chris Chan language: boyfriend free girls .

Meh, all the female furs seem to be on Deviantart. I've met single female furs irl, you just have to look hard or go to fur meets. If you are having trouble finding a female fur irl, you have to convert one into it. That worked for me.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 18, 2016)

SolidSpy24 said:


> In Chris Chan language: boyfriend free girls .
> 
> Meh, all the female furs seem to be on Deviantart. I've met single female furs irl, you just have to look hard or go to fur meets. If you are having trouble finding a female fur irl, you have to convert one into it. That worked for me.


Lol tried this, they only got the basics but were not creative enough to make one of their own. o: was kinda a shallow experience on the furry side of things hehe. 

Think the problem is I never see furry meets nearby and I am definitely not touching detroit lol. But I just felt like lamenting for a second ;w; I'll live though. 

PS: DA furry gals I ever met were always either kids, preppy, shared none of my interests, or much too reserved >. < RiPieces


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Mar 18, 2016)

t̨́͝͠ḩ̀e̶̸ ̸̡͢͢͞į̶̸n̸̛͠t̀͢͠͠e̸͘͟r̶̀n̵͡͠e̵̴̛͢͞t̛͢͜


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 19, 2016)

Cali... The valleys of death.


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 19, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> PS: DA furry gals I ever met were always either kids, preppy, shared none of my interests, or much too reserved >. < RiPieces


You'll find some that are your type. Don't worry. Although I find online relationships to be rather lacking and empty imho. If you really want to find girls who are willing, there is an online game called FeralHeart, where like 90% of the players are women looking to roleplay. It's hard to get in though, and some of them can be a bit.. clingy, but it's fun ^^. I once threw an online party there. It was a blast.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 19, 2016)

SolidSpy24 said:


> You'll find some that are your type. Don't worry. Although I find online relationships to be rather lacking and empty imho. If you really want to find girls who are willing, there is an online game called FeralHeart, where like 90% of the players are women looking to roleplay. It's hard to get in though, and some of them can be a bit.. clingy, but it's fun ^^. I once threw an online party there. It was a blast.


Thanks for the lead, and thanks for potentially recking me! Lol. Bait worked great u evil man! 
Though honestly more curious about that than anything now.


----------



## natlegal (Mar 25, 2016)

São Luís, Maranhão, Brazil


----------



## LindyHop (Mar 25, 2016)

New Yorker here but I spend a lot of my time in Jersey near Atlantic City


----------



## natlegal (Mar 25, 2016)

São Luís, Maranhão, Brazil 
But I lived in so many places... Don't even know where to start


----------



## Bagger288 (Mar 25, 2016)

Utah.


----------



## SenorCrouch (Apr 1, 2016)

Greetings from Southern California, home of In 'n Out French Fries.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Apr 1, 2016)

Australia


----------



## StElmosFire (Apr 1, 2016)

Another washingtonian myself 
Good ol' evergreen state


----------



## DareDragon (May 30, 2016)

Utah!


----------



## Saokymo (May 30, 2016)

I'm in rural North Texas. This town is in the same county, to give an idea of what some of the local populace is like.


----------



## lyar (May 30, 2016)

New York City!


----------



## nerdbat (May 30, 2016)

Balakovo, Russian Federation. The true slav. No bears or balalaikas, and vodka is expensive as hell, though, so yeah, it's boring here.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 30, 2016)

Glorious Canadian Master Race reporting in


----------



## Julen (May 30, 2016)

Bilbao, Basque Country but now i live in Barcelona :3


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (May 30, 2016)

London bby!!


----------



## Storok (May 30, 2016)

Germany NRW


----------



## Andromedahl (May 30, 2016)

SF bay area represent


----------



## Arkuus (May 30, 2016)

São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## Jason Forestfox (May 30, 2016)

I'm from Poland ^-^


----------



## GalaxyOtter (May 30, 2016)

I'm from Canada! Or Canadaland as I like to call it xP Province of British Columbia, I love it here.


----------



## rhansen23 (May 30, 2016)

Northern California


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Cuban born, SoCal raised.


----------



## llMeanlightll (Jun 1, 2016)

Born and raised somewhere in Thailand, 100% Asian! >:3


----------



## catahoulaa (Jun 1, 2016)

Houston!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm from this little rock called Sweden!


----------



## Galaxis (Jun 1, 2016)

Out in the middle of nowhere Colorado, with a bunch of confused familys who heard Colorado is the place to be.


----------



## Roughmaxen (Jun 9, 2016)

North London. Although I consider poland to be my 2nd birthplace.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jun 10, 2016)

Alabama, USA.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jun 10, 2016)

South California


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 10, 2016)

Dallas fur.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 10, 2016)

Vancouver B.C. Canada.


----------



## Glycanthrope (Jun 10, 2016)

Fursona: Badgers Rest, Namairith
Human inside: Denmark, Scandinavia.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jun 10, 2016)

Cincinnati Ohio
But originally I'm from a little hick town called "Mt. Orab".


----------



## Edzio (Jun 11, 2016)

Portugal here  as well


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Jun 11, 2016)

From Texas, situated in the UK


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 11, 2016)

Chilliwack, British Columbia.  Every day is like waiting for your kids to call, but then you realize you don't have kids because you live in a tree surrounded by lions addicted to crack.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 11, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Chilliwack, British Columbia.  Every day is like waiting for your kids to call, but then you realize you don't have kids because you live in a tree surrounded by lions addicted to crack.



Neato! Thats like 45 minutes away from me.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 11, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Neato! Thats like 45 minutes away from me.


Hey, that's cool.  Keep in touch, man; wouldn't mind meeting a few local furs some day.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 11, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Hey, that's cool.  Keep in touch, man; wouldn't mind meeting a few local furs some day.



When you aren't a minor anymore sure thing!


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 11, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> When you aren't a minor anymore sure thing!


Pfft, then the specifics come into play -- and when my birthday is at the end of July?  Not even a problem.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 11, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Pfft, then the specifics come into play -- and when my birthday is at the end of July?  Not even a problem.


Sweet... After your birthday I would Suggest if you are ever in Vancouver, going to EXP Bar and Grill. It is like nerd heaven.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 11, 2016)

Im a Snow Bird from Michigan


----------



## Deimos MDT (Jun 21, 2016)

Quebec, Canada


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 21, 2016)

Deimos MDT said:


> Quebec, Canada


HEYYO Eastern brethren!


----------



## Deimos MDT (Jun 21, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> HEYYO Eastern brethren!


Where are you from? (Always forget witch side is East)


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 21, 2016)

Deimos MDT said:


> Where are you from? (Always forget witch side is East)


British Columbia, the good ol wet coast.


----------



## Deimos MDT (Jun 21, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> British Columbia, the good ol wet coast.


Well, nice to meet you Canadian brethren!


----------



## Rmania (Jun 21, 2016)

England


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 26, 2016)

Oklahoma, just 30 minutes outside Tulsa.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 26, 2016)

Norway here.

God I hate mosquitoes. Annoying little shits.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm in western Tennessee.
What's with all you northern people?



Yakamaru said:


> Norway here.
> 
> God I hate mosquitoes. Annoying little shits.


Build bat houses!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 26, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Build bat houses!


If I had the resources I would use a nuclear reactor and a hugeass bugzapper at 5,000 Volts, zapping any little buggers attempting to enter the window. But alas..


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 26, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> If I had the resources I would use a nuclear reactor and a hugeass bugzapper at 5,000 Volts, zapping any little buggers attempting to enter the window. But alas..


Plywood is often easier to obtain than uranium.
I do admit, 6 meter poles to mount the boxes on _are_ hard to come by.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 26, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Plywood is often easier to obtain than uranium.
> I do admit, 6 meter poles to mount the boxes on _are_ hard to come by.


It's only going to last for the summer, but fuck it's annoying.


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

Woodward,Oklahoma


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 26, 2016)

Daven said:


> Woodward,Oklahoma


Sweet! a fellow Okie!


----------



## TheBeaver (Jun 26, 2016)

Indiana


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 26, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> It's only going to last for the summer, but fuck it's annoying.


But there will always be more summers... have you considered a giant vacuum cleaner?



Daven said:


> Woodward,Oklahoma


Duuude, that's only eleven and a half hours away from me! We should totally hang out some time.


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Sweet! a fellow Okie!


I live in edmond now


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 26, 2016)

Daven said:


> I live in edmond now


Still in Oklahoma.


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Still in Oklahoma.


15 mins north of okc


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 27, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> Arizona


Me too


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 27, 2016)

Daven said:


> 15 mins north of okc


Maybe we can meet up sometime if I ever visit OKC.


----------



## Taweran (Jun 27, 2016)

Middle europe, poland.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 27, 2016)

The US, more specifically Florida. Though, by heart, I am Pennsylvanian.


----------



## Daven (Jun 27, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> Maybe we can meet up sometime if I ever visit OKC.


Maybe


----------



## psychonautic (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm from NY but I currently(reluctantly) live in Florida


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jun 27, 2016)

psychonautic said:


> I'm from NY but I currently(reluctantly) live in Florida


Same as me, a New Yorker in Florida


----------



## Zipline (Jun 28, 2016)

Texas! :3


----------



## Journeyful (Jun 28, 2016)

New York City


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 28, 2016)

Raquia


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jun 28, 2016)

Born and bred, Norfolk in England. *cue the imbred jokes*


----------

